

Geospatial Search Engine for Library of Congress - rjanoch

Library of Congress has a solicitation request out for a geospatial search engine that will crawl books, images, etc and extract geographic info even if it is not apparent. This appears to be setup for Google and is the link between their search engine, Google Books, and Google Maps. ESRI  (ArcGIS) would love to have the contract, but it looks like Google is better positioned. Original solicitation is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;1.usa.gov&#x2F;1qgXdAW
======
PaulHoule
I'd have loved to send in a response to this but it looks like the time window
closed on Aug 25.

Does Google even bid for government work?

~~~
rjanoch
They have done work in the past for National Geospatial Intelligence Agency
(NGA) [http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/04/google-earth-
bu...](http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/04/google-earth-builder-
supports-nga.html)

